# DVD Recorders for the 508



## skiwme (Jan 27, 2004)

I have two 508's units. Want to purchase a DVD Recorder to play DVD-R/WR DVD+R/WR. on my portable Samsung dvd player (when I travel)

I would like to automatically copy a tape show to the DVD Recorder. Is the only way to do this by manual timers? Or is there a DVD Recorder that can stop when the show ends?

I would like to eliminate commercial from the tape show. Which Recorders let you "chapter out" the commercial.

Did you Buy a DVD Recorder, are you happy with it? Does it work well with your Dish unit. Which one would you recommend?

Thanks for your assistance.


Ernie T


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

You probably want to buy +R recorder. If used with +RW media (cost almost a same as +R, but you are guarantied not to make a coaster) you can edit out commercials right on disk and you don't have to finalize the disk to play it on DVD player. Also great if you record for one time use (like watch it on a plane and then record something else on a same disk). I have RCA DRC8000N - it will allow you to set recording stop in 30 min increments for up to 2 hrs or you would have to set a timer. I found interesting phenomena recording from 508. At the end of the play 508 stops on static screen so if you didn't set recording stop on DVDR it would record it for hours, but it will only take few minutes worth of space because +R recorders use VBR and static picture doesn't use any space to speak off. Since +R recorders automatically make chapter marks every 5 or 6 minutes all you have to do is to hide last chapter.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

(DVD+RW)
If you're going to use chapter stops to edit out commercials, you don't want to have the auto chapter every 5 minutes turned on.

What you do is record the DVD, then add chapter flags before and after the commercials. Finally, you can flag the chapters you don't want to see (you don't get the space back).

If you're only going to watch the thing once, the time to edit out the commercials will not be worth it.

With a DVD recorder + hard drive it might be possible to capture to the hard drive first, then edit out the commercials before creating the DVD (I don't have one - perhaps someone else can reply).

Auto recording shouldn't be a big deal, you can set most DVD recorders to stop on 30 minute intervals - probably be close enough.

You could also see if the 508 IR blaster supports any DVD recorders (but my guess would be NO).

Most of the hard drive + DVD recorders are the Panasonics which probably isn't the best for you since the DVD-RAM probably will not work on your portable player, and the DVD-R are write once only.

There are a few other DVD+Hard Drive units out there - $$$. More coming from Philips.

I, too prefer DVD+RW over DVD-RW since the finalization is not required and they have more editing capability.

The current Philips models are ok (the older ones had reliability problems). I have a friend with the $240 model from CompUSA (on sale this week). He's happy with it. It's definately the lowest priced model with firewire for direct camcorder link. (Get the firmware updates).

There's also a model from Magnovox I believe at Sam's club with Guide+ (free electronic program guide).

Have you test DVD+RW and DVD-RW in your portable. You should make sure it's compatible.

Also, the CompUSA model records mp2 audio (not AC3 2.0). This is not part of the official standard, but I've only herd of a few DVD players that don't handle it. I believe it if plays mp3's it'll be ok.

Good Luck


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

Santa brought us a philips DVDR-77 recorder. I do not recommend it, as it has no FF or REW buttons on the remote (can do with menus or press-and-hold, but who wants to do that). Also, the chapter breaks that you put in with it are not recognized by my other DVD players. This was purched via the net, not a B&M store. This experience was a strong argument for the 30-day in home trials offerend by some B&M stores.

Also, you may soon find yourself in need of a video switcher like I was. I wanted to be able to record from: SVHS VCR, PVR, LD, or HDTV receiver (downconverted to SD) and still be able to view all of these sources without going thru the DVDR. So I needed a 4x2 video switcher (4 inputs, 2 outputs). I tried two different instances of the SIMA SVS-4, due to good forum recommendations. I also tried the Radio Shack high-end 6x2 switch. All of these had various video signal quality issues (on my 53" Hitachi RPTV). I ended up with the lower cost Radio Shack 4x2 switch (~$50) and that finally made me happy. Boy would I like all those hours of time back!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, the switcher definately becomes important. But, you can't blame the Philips for that.

A good AV receiver can sometimes negate the need for a separate switcher. I wire in the DVD Recorder as an S-VHS VCR (in and out). This allows it to 'see' all the other sources. I then run a separate signal from the DVDR directly to the TV (either component or composite). This allows me to select the source on the receiver and monitor the DVDR on the TV.

When you added the chaper breaks were you using a +R or +RW? Chapter breaks require a modification of the data stream so can't be added to a +R in a DVD compatible way (the Philips will make chapter breaks on a +R using tags in the video_rm folder, but, standard players will not see them).

Assuming you were using a +RW, did you execute the Disc-Menu command "Make Edits Compatible". The backward compatible mods to the data stream aren't done till you do this.

This is why I like using +RW in the Philips then copying to +R in the PC (I can make sure it's right first).

Other switchers stuff: Was that the Radio Shack deluxe with optical digital switching? Tried it. Brought it back. Had problems with it becuase I would hook up digital and analog audio from the same device (it would ignore the digital feed through the analog converted to digital).

I'm fairly satisfied with the Sima, but it does seem to have some effect on picture quality.

Note that none of these switchers are cross matrix. Both outputs are copies of the same source. A cross matrix would allow different sources to feed the TV and the DVDR. So, the DVDR could record the Sat PVR, and the TV could monitor the DVDR. This still forces a separate cable run from the DVDR to the TV.

PS: Just picked up a Gefen 4:1 DVI switcher to deal with my DVD+921 to DLP TV (may add the new JVC DVHS later this year). $350 - OUCH. There's no other's on the market. At least it includes 4 DVI cables.

JVC with ATSC and HDMI:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=349967


----------

